# Blue had twins Better pics added.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Well blue had twins this morning, 1 :kidblue: 1 :kidred: They are cute.
boy








girl








girl and boy








Better pics later they wouldnt be still, I missed this birth again. boohoo.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue had twins*

so glad all went well. I use to be upset when I missed the birth but then I realized that if mom can do it on her own without me thats way better then her needing me so it relieves my stress level a lot when I am at work


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Blue had twins*

Congrats on the babies they are so cute! I have only caught two of the kiddings here, and those were last year. I have yet to see one this year but it makes me feel good to know that my girls can take care of their kids if I have to be gone for some reason!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Blue had twins*

Here are some better pics of them.
Momma loving on baby girl








Little boy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...how cute..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww....what adorable LITTLE babies  I love the spot on the baby girls butt too! Blue did great! Congrats Joanie :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats! They are both adorable and that little boy, he sure is flashy! Both look like their mom.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone they are totally cute. That spot on her rump almost looks like a moospot but im not sure.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's!! Cute babie's


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Cute little floppy ears!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I love the frosted ears!! So cute! Congratulations :leap:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Adorable! They are so stinking cute. I LOVE the big moonspot on the one kid, I think it is the doeling. :lovey: 

Tracy


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone they are adorable, they already act so big. They are already jumping and running around. 
@Dunfactor yes it is the little girl that has the big moonspot on her.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooooh. Adore the moonspot!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww how cute! I love the spot on the girls butt! hehe looks like it belongs to a totally different goat with the rest of her coloring being black/white


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------

